# Spanish Radiators



## blewbot (May 17, 2013)

Hi,
I have aluminium radiators which have one cast iron end cap and a bleeder valve, the problem is the cast iron (or maybe steel) reacts against the aluminium and corrodes really badly, I have had to replace the end pieces on four of my rads twice in four years, I have tried using double thickness washers, nothing helps. 
Does anyone know of a supplier of brass or copper fittings that would do the job without all the corrosive problems.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

You should be able to get brass ones in a decent plumbing suppliers.


----------



## blewbot (May 17, 2013)

Yes Gus, I know what you mean but I've tried most all of the suppliers here on the Costa Blanca apart from the ones that just shrug their shoulders, no-one seems to have heard of any other type...........but thanks for your input.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to Screwfix

maybe?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Maybe you should just get a plumber to do it, and let them source the parts? I'm no expert but having different metals in contact with each other, or just near each other when there's water involved can cause battery effects that accelerate corrosion. Plumbers use special plastic sheaths when connecting pipes made from different metals, so there may be something similar for bleed valves?


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Your very vague location doesn't help...are you anywhere near Malaga? If so I can help you.


----------



## blewbot (May 17, 2013)

OK, thanks for all your help, I live near Denia, I have had a Spanish plumber fit the valves, I then used a large British plumbers to replace them a year or so later, all to no avail, Screwfix can't help because (they say) the end caps are left hand and right hand threads, it means nothing to me, the British plumbers say they have never heard of fittings other than the current ones.
I really do appreciate your help.


----------

